# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türk tarihine ait yeni sırlar - 2 -beyaz piramitlerde saklanan gerçekl

## anau

TüRK TARİHİNE AİT YENİ SIRLAR - 2 -


BEYAZ PİRAMİTLERDE SAKLANAN GERüEKLER


On dört aylık, uzun ve meşakkatli uğraşlarımız sonucu elde ettiğimiz aşağıdaki bilgileri; Türk ve Dünya kamuoyunun ilgisine sunuyoruz.


üin zulmünde hayatını kaybeden, Uygur Sincan Doğu Türkistanlı kardeşlerimizi rahmetle anıyor ve bu çalışmamızı onlara ithaf ediyoruz...


Bugüne kadar pek çok spekülasyona sebep olan 'beyaz piramitler' çok tartışıldı. Kimisi gerçek dedi, kimisi yok dedi. Bazı araştırmacılar ise, üin'in bu piramitlerdeki çok önemli bilgilerin açığa çıkmaması için büyük bir çaba gösterdiğini ve bunun için bu piramitleri ve içindeki bilgileri gizlediğini söyledi.


Ama bir gerçek var ki, üin'in Xian'daki yasaklanmış bölgede, uydudan tespit edilmiş piramitler var.


şimdi, bu konuda bilinen birkaç kısa bilgiyi tekrar gözden geçirelim: 


Bu konuda anlatıla gelen bilgiler şöyle; (burada anlatılan bilgilerin doğruluğu veya yanlışlığı konusunda şimdiye kadar elimizde kesin bilgiler yoktu.) üinin Xian bölgesinde, 300 metre olduğu söylenen dev bir piramit ve etrafında çeşitli boyutlarda pek çok piramitler olduğu ifade edilmektedir. Bu piramitler Orta Amerika'daki piramitler gibi düz bir tepeye sahiptir. Bu piramitlerin 5000-6000 yıllık oldukları tahmin edilmektedir.


Beyaz piramitleri, 2. Dünya savaşı sırasında Amerikalı pilot James Gaussan, Hindistan'dan Chungking'e erzak taşırken gördüğünü rapor etti. Kireçtaşından yapıldıklarını tahmin ettiğini söyledi. Böylece bu bölgedeki dev piramitleri tartışmaya açmış oldu. Alman araştırmacı yazar, Hartwig Hausdorf bölgeyi bizzat ziyaret etti. Birçok materyal ve bilgi topladı hatta birkaç fotoğraf elde etti. Ancak bu fotoğraflar birkaç tane ve uzaktan çekilmiş idi. Daha sonra, üin yönetimi, bu bölgede araştırma yapmayı, hem yabancı araştırmacılara hem de kendi araştırmacılarına ve arkeologlarına yasakladı.


1954 yılında C-54 uçağından çekilen ilk fotoğraf Life Dergisi'nde yayınlandı. Hausdof bu piramitlerde, ön Türklere ait yazıtlar ve çok değişik mumyalar olduğunu söylese de delillendiremediği için bu bilgileri kuşkuyla karşılanmıştır.


Bir tv programına katılan eski Sağlık Bakanı Halil şıvgın, "1984 yılında üin'i ziyaret ettiğini, orada eski Mısır medeniyetinden daha ileri tekniklerle yapılmış mumyalar gördüğünü" ifade etmiştir.


Bu konuda araştırma yapmak isteyen bir çok araştırmacı ve arkeolog üin hükümetine başvurmuş ama başvuruları geri çevrilmiştir. Zaman zaman buraya turist olarak giden araştırmacılar, piramitleri uzaktan gördüklerini ve etrafta yöresel kıyafetler içinde üinli köylüleri gördüklerini ifade etmişlerdir.


üin'in, bu piramitler gizlemek için üzerlerine toprak döküp ağaçlandırdığı da söylenmektedir.


şİMDİ MANA AüISINDAN BİR DEğERLENDİRME YAPALIM:


'İlim üin'de olsa bile gidiniz alınız!'


Bu kutlu sözün, bugün hadis olmadığını söyleyenler var. Kim bu söyleyenler? Araştırın bakalım altından kimler çıkacak?


Teberani, Beyhaki, İbni Adiy, Abdiler gibi alimler bu hadisi, sahih hadis diyerek seçmiş ve eserlerine koymuşlardır.


Hadis olmadığını söyleyenler -bazı cahil ve konunun arka planındaki emelleri bilmeyen kişiler- masonik kararlarla organize edilen, İngiliz gizli teşkilatçılarının, hadisleri ayıklama planına yem olmuşlardır. 


Hz. Peygamberin (S.A.V) her sözü, hikmetli mesajlar taşır. Art niyetli kişiler, bazı hadisler için, 'bu sahih değil' diyerek bu hikmetli mesajları perdelemek isterler. Bu konuda yine örnek verecek olursak; 'Vatan sevgisi imandandır' hadisi de aynı güruh tarafından hadis olarak kabul görmez. Neden acaba? Mesajımızı anlayan anladı.... Bu konu oldukça teferruatlı olup, başlı başına ayrı bir yazının konusudur. Biz şimdi yine konumuza dönelim:


İyice düşünülürse, 'İlim üin'de bile olsa gidiniz alınız' hadisi ne manaya geliyor? Bu konuda bir çok yorum yapılabilir; uzaklığın ilim öğrenmek için engel olmadığı, ilim öğrenmenin bazı zorlukları olduğu vs...


Ama bu hadis, acaba "ariflere göre ne anlam ifade ediyor?" Dünya tarihini ilgilendiren bir ilimin orada olduğuna işaret olabilir mi?


Yüce Kur'an'ın şu Ayeti, bir çok ibret dolu manaya geldiği gibi, arkeoloji ve tarih ilmine dair bir yönlendirme yapmıyor mu?


Muhammed Suresi 10 Ayet: "Yeryüzünü dolaşıp kendilerinden öncekilerin sonlarının nasıl olduğunu görmezler mi? Allah onları yere batırmıştırğ. " Yüce Kur'an'da bir çok kavim ve kavim kalıntısından söz edilir. Bu Ayet, yeryüzü diye başlar ve teşvik eder; gezin, araştırın, bakın diye. Neye bakacaklar? Kavimlerden geriye kalan kalıntılara vs.


'İlim üin'de bile olsa gidiniz alınız' hadisi de bir yönlendirmedir. - Ola ki hadis olmasa bile- Yine de yüzyıllardır söylene gelen boş bir söz değildir.


Birileri bazı gerçeklerin açığa çıkmasını engellemek istiyor ki, bu sahih hadise bile, sahih değildir, diyebiliyorlar.


Bunun için; bu gerçeklerin muhatabı olan Türk kavminin, ilgisinin, kendi tarihine yönelmemesi için elden gelen engellemeler yapılıyor. Hatta bu gerçeğin sahibi Türk kavminin, bu hadisin muhatabı olduğunu söylemek bile ırkçı manada değerlendiriliyor. Bu nedenle, ortaya çıkan bulgular dikkate alınmıyor, önemsiz muamelesi yapılıyor. Acaba bu çaba neden, neden engellenmek isteniliyor? Bunu iyice düşünmek gerekir...


'İlim üin'de bile olsa gidiniz alınız' emri, Peygamberimizin (S.A.V) emri ise; peygamberi bir yönlendirme ile bir mesaj taşımıyor mu? Sadece bu yüzden art niyetlikişiler tarafından, bu hadisi şerif, inkar ediliyor olabilir mi?


Peygamberimiz (S.A.V) döneminde de üin medeniyeti bilinmekteydi. Neden bir başka ülkenin ismi değil de, üin'in ismi zikredilmiştir? Müslüman Türk milletinin bunu bir kez daha düşünmesi gerekmektedir.


şimdi neden bunları anlattık. Türk tarihi ile ilgili üin'de, ilmi olarak ne gizlenmiş olabilir?


Dünya tarihinde ilk defa, üin'deki eski Türk topraklarında bulunan piramitlerden birinin yakınına sokulduk. Yakınına sokulmakla kalmadık, içine de girdik. üin'de bir çok piramit bulunmakta ve bunların bir çoğu irili ufaklı çeşitli büyüklüktedirler. Gerçeği söylemek gerekirse, toplam kaç tane olduklarını ve büyüklüklerini tam olarak bilmemekteyiz. Fakat bildiğimiz bir şey var; uzun uğraşlar sonucunda bunlardan bir tanesi hakkında önemli bazı bilgi ve kanıtlara ulaştık.


Takdir edersiniz ki, bu piramide ulaşmak burada anlattığımız kadar kolay olmamıştır. şimdi bu piramide nasıl ulaştığımızı ve neleri elde ettiğimizi, başta Türk Milleti olmak üzere bütün dünyanın ilgisine ve bilgisine sunuyoruz:


MACERANIN SEYİR DEFTERİNDEN KISA NOTLAR:


üin'in oldukça karmaşık (kozmopolit) bir yapısı var. Yönetimde, demokrasi kurallarının geçerli olduğunu söyleyemeyiz. üin, nüfusu kalabalık olduğu için, çeşitli yöntemlerle, bu aşırı nüfusu baskı ile kontrol etmektedir. Yasaların yapılması ve uygulanması demokratik ülkelerdeki gibi değildir. üin'de en ufak suçlara dahi idam cezası uygulandığı bilinmektedir. üin, Uluslararası hukuk normlarına da uymayı reddetmektedir. Bizde büyük zorluklarla karşılaştıkğ. Oraya giden herkes bu zorluklarla karşılaşmaktadır. Oraya ayak basar basmaz bu zorluklar başlar ve dönene kadar devam eder.


Bu nedenle, bu zorluklar karşısında elde ettiğimiz; bilgi ve resimlerin bizim için çok büyük önemi vardır. Belki de bu çalışma, yeni bir dönemin ilk kilometre taşı olacaktır. Tarihin yeniden yazılması konusunda araştırmacılara önemli ip uçları sunacaktır. Ve araştırmacılar bu elde ettiğimiz bilgi ve kanıtların devamını talep ederek, belki de üin'in bu piramitlerle ilgili yasağını kaldırmasını sağlayacaklardır. üünkü bizim burada elde ettiğimiz bilgiler, gördüklerimizin yanında çok daha başka kaynakların varlığından haberdar olmamıza neden olmuştur. Deyim yerindeyse, biz buzdağının görünen kısmını sizlere sunuyoruz. Ya görünmeyen kısımlarda neler var? Artık orasını da sizlerin taktirlerinize bırakıyoruzğ


Sincan Uygur Bölgesi'nde buluştuğumuz kişi, özbeöz bir Türk. Bölgede bizim rehberliğimizi yapacak. Gideceğimiz yasak bölgede, bizi o bölgenin yerlisi olan biri ile tanıştırarak, yapacağımız çalışmalarda bize yardımcı olacak. Uygurlu rehberimizle beraber uzun uğraşlar sonunda ve sıkı denetimlerden geçerek; 2 gün sonra üin'in yasak bölgesindeyiz. Haritada dahi ismi olmayan, üin köylülerinin yaşadığı ve kendi aralarında Kehengi veya Cahangı dedikleri bir köy burası. Tahminen yerleşik ve dağınık olarak, 1500 civarı insanın yaşadığı bir köy. Buraya geliş amacımız olan piramit, yasak bölgenin 12-13 km kadar güneyinde kalıyor. Nihayet meşakkatli yolculuklardan sonra bu köydeyiz. Köy safkan üinli olmasına rağmen, misafir olduğumuz hanede, 83 yaşında olduğunu -bunu da tahminen söylüyor- söyleyen üinli ihtiyar, " annesinin bir Uygur Türk'ü olduğunu, akrabalarından da bir-iki kişinin Uygur Türk erkekleri ile evli olduğunu" söylüyor. Uygurlu rehberimiz vasıtasıyla, bu yaşlı üinli ile konuşmaya başlıyoruz. Ancak anlaşmakta zorlandığımızı belirtmeliyim. Sıkça soru soruyoruz, sorduğumuz sorulara da, kısa cümlelerle bazen alakasız cevaplar alıyoruz. Aslında bizim maksadımız belli; uzun çalışmalar sonucunda istihbaratını elde ettiğimiz piramide gidip, yakından görüp, bilgiler elde etmek. Zamanımız az olduğu için bu kısa sürede elde edebildiğimiz kadar bilgi edinmek istiyoruz. Bu köy, haritada olmamasına rağmen, üin'in diğer bölgelerinde olduğu gibi bir çok turisti ağırlamış. Buraya daha çok; 'gezi ve keşif amaçlı' ziyaretlerin gerçekleştirildiğini öğreniyoruz. Bize göre en ilginç ziyaretçiler ise, ABD'li, İngiliz ve İsraillilerğ Yaşlı üinli'ye rehberimiz aracılığı ile soruyoruz: "Neden bu köye ilgi var?" "Nedeni çok basit, piramitler," diyor yaşlı üinli. Bu bölgenin tam tersi istikametinde ve piramitlere yakın bölgenin civarındaki başka köylere de, yukarıda anılan ülkelerden turistlerin geldiklerini öğreniyoruz. Bu kişiler, köyde çok para harcayıp, birkaç gün kaldıktan sonra, lafı döndürüp dolaştırıp, "piramitlere gitmek istediklerine" getiriyorlarmışğ


Senaryo hep aynı, filmin sonundaysa; köydeki üin devletine çalışan muhbir köylüler, turistlerin bu zaaflarından yararlanarak, onların paralarını alıyor, sonra da bu turistleri üin emniyet güçlerine ihbar ederek, o bölgeden uzaklaştırılmalarını sağlıyorlarmış. Yaşlı üinli bu olayları gülerek bizlere anlatıyor. Bizler, bunları dinledikten sonra olacaklara daha da hazırlıklıyız. Gerçeği ifade etmek gerekirse; ne birkaç gün kalacak zamanımız var ne de onlara verecek bol paramız. Lafı döndürüp dolaştırmıyoruz. Daha önce Uygurlu rehberimiz, ihtiyar üinli'ye konuyu biraz açmıştı. Sadece bilgi amaçlı piramitlerle ilgili sohbet edileceğini söylemişti. Uygurlu rehberimiz, ihtiyar üinli'yi, uzaktan akrabalıkları kullanarak ikna etmişti. Yoksa başka türlü konuşması imkansızdı.


Uygurlu rehberimiz aracığı ile yaşlı üinli'ye; " köyün 12-13 km güneyinde bulunan piramit hakkında neler bildiğini," anlatmasını istiyoruz. Biz piramit diyoruz, enteresandır, yaşlı ihtiyar Kabba diyor. Türkçedeki kubbe gibi. Ya da biz öyle anlıyoruzğ 


İhtiyar üinli'den ayrıca şunları dinledik:


Kendisi bu köyde doğmuş büyümüş. Bütün ömrü burada geçmiş. Köyün geçim kaynağı tarımmış. Köyün gençleri, iş imkanlarının az olmasından dolayı köyü terk etmişler. Küçükken yani yaklaşık 75 yıl önce, bugün yasak olan piramitler bölgesi, o günlerde yasak değilmiş. Hatta yaşlı üinli'nin, bu piramitlerin yakınlarında tarlaları bile bulunmaktaymış ayrıca hayvanlarının otlak alanları da o bölgedeymiş. Bu arada çok enteresan bir bilgi daha verdi bize. Biz ihtiyar üinli'nin verdiği bu bilgiyi, kuşkuyla karşılasak da, yine de sizlerle paylaşalım: "üzellikle güneydeki piramitlerin yanında bulunan otlaklarda yiyen hayvanlar daha besili oluyorlarmış ve eğer hayvanlar hasta ise o bölgede otladıktan sonra iyileşiyorlarmış. Yine o bölgede otlayan hayvanların daha çok süt verdiklerini" ısrarla söylüyor.Telaffuzunu tam anlayamadığımız bir ot veya bitkiden veya ona benzer bir şeyden bahsediyor. Bu da sadece o bölgeye hasmış.


Bu durum sadece hayvanlar için değil, insanlar içinde geçerliymiş. Oradan topladıkları o madde bir çok hastalığa iyi geliyormuş. Köylüler o maddeden toplar ve bunu kutsal sayarlarmış.


Bu ihtiyarın çocukluğu bu bölgede geçmiş. Kendisi küçükken köyün yakınındaki Kabba'ya yani piramide, girdiğini söylüyor. Sadece kendisinin değil, o dönemlerde bütün köylülerin piramidin içine girdiklerinden bahsediyor.


Bu bizi daha da heyecanlandırıyor. "İçeri nasıl girdiklerini ve piramidin içinde neler olduğunu" soruyoruz. Yaşlı üinli anlatıyor; " piramidin içine, piramidin yakınındaki bir mağaradan doğal bir geçit yoluyla 600 metre kadar gittikten sonra ulaştıklarını" anlatıyor. Ancak verdiği rakamı tam olarak anlayamadık. Yaşlı üinli'nin söylediği mesafe, doğru mu yanlış mı tereddütte düşürdü bizi. Bu bölge kayalık bir bölge ve etrafta daha birçok irili ufaklı mağaralar bulunuyor. "Piramidin bu doğal kayalıkların üzerine inşa edildiğini anlatıyor." Soruyoruz; " piramidin içinde neler var? " 


Yaşlı üinli sorumuza karşılık şunları anlattı:


"Orası aslında Türklerin atalarına ait mezarlık. İçeride mumyalar var, piramidin içi çok soğuk, orada ayrıca, Türklerin atalarına ait resim ve yazıların olduğunu" söylüyor. Bahsettiği "yazıların ve mumyaların, sadece bir bölümde olduğunu, diğer bölümlerin kapalı olduğunu" söylüyor. Ayrıca şu bilgileri veriyor; "küçükken, köyde hastalanan çocukları bu piramidin içine götürüp, mumyaların yanında bir müddet beklettikten sonra, hasta çocukların iyileştiklerini" anlatıyor. "Kendilerinin de küçükken abisini götürdüklerini" söylüyor. "Piramidin içinde bir çok yazı ve erimiş tabletlerin birbirlerine yapıştıklarını" belirtiyor. Ve ihtiyar çok ilginç bir şey daha anlatıyor:


Bu yaşlı üinli'nin dedesi, 120 yaşında ölmüş.Yaşlı üinli, dedesinden şunları dinlemiş: "Bu yapıların (piramitlerin), Türklerin atalarına ait dünyada kurulan ilk kütüphane olduğunu" söylermiş. İhtiyarın dedesi, çok bilge bir adammış. Ayrıca Türklerin atalarına çok saygı duyan bir kişiymiş. Bu bilge adam, öldüğünde piramide 3 km yakınlıktaki bir mezarlığa defnedilmiş. Hangi inanca mensup olduğunu soruyoruz: üünkü Budistse yakılması gerek. üok ilginç bir şey anlatıyor: " Dedesinin Gök Tanrı inancına sahip olduğunu ve buralarda yakılma hadisesinin olmadığını, Budistlikle uzaktan yakından ilgisi olmadığını" söylüyor. üin'de marjinal yaklaşık 20 milyon bu inanca sahip insan olduğunu tahmin ediliyor. Konu farklı bir alana kayıyor: "Dini ritüellerinin olup olmadığını" soruyoruz. üok fazla açıklamamakla beraber, belli zamanlarda yakınma, yakarış ayinleri olduğunu söylüyor. Sanırız bu durum, Gök Tanrıya dua etme anlamına gelmektedir. Bu da bir başka bir araştırmanın konusu. Bizi asıl ilgilendiren ve heyecanlandıran konulardan birisi de piramide, 3 km metre mesafedeki dedesinin de olduğu mezarlık. "Mezarlığı ziyaret edip edemeyeceğimizi" soruyoruz. Yaşlı üinli hafifçe gülümseyerek, "sizin derdiniz mezarlık değil, piramit," diyor. Uygurlu rehberimiz, aracılığı ile yaşlı üinli'ye; "mezarlığı ve piramidi görmek istediğimizi" söylüyoruz. İhtiyar kesin bir tavırla ve suratını sertleştirerek; " kesinlikle olmaz!" diyor. "Mezarlığı ziyarete sene de bir gün izin verildiğini, o günle dışında gitmenin yasak olduğunu" söylüyor." Orada askerle mi var?" diye soruyoruz. "Hayır hiçbir alanda askerler yok ama köyde muhbir çok. Para karşılığında, bazı köylülerin ihbar yaptıklarını" anlatıyor. "Daha önce, üin yetkililerin köyün reisine tebligatta bulunduğunu, köye gelen yabancıların rapor edilmesi istendiğini, piramit bölgesine bir turisti götürmenin bedelinin idam olabileceğini" belirtiyor. "Peki o bölgeye hiç giden olmuyor mu?" diye sorduk.Yaşlı üinli'nin, verdiği cevap bizi bir kez daha umutlandırıyor. 


"Buradaki köylülerin, o bölgeye gittiklerini, oradaki bu bir nevi şifalı bildikleri otları (maddeyi) topladıklarını, hatta çok az da olsa gizlice bazı köylülerin, hastalanan çocuklarını piramidin içindeki mumyanın yanına götürdüklerini" söylüyor. Merakla tekrar soruyoruz; "bu nasıl oluyor, bu kadar sıkı yasağa ve cezaya karşı, köylüler bunu nasıl yapıyorlar?" Yaşlı üinli'nin verdiği cevap bizi tam manasıyla tatmin etmemesine rağmen, mantıklı geliyor. Bize bu işin yolunun şu şekilde olduğunu anlattı: "Piramidin olduğu bölgeye gitmek isteyen köylülerin, köydeki reise ve bir nevi kolluk kuvveti görevi üstlenen az sayıdaki kişilere rüşvet verdiklerini, bunu da ancak köylüler için yaptıklarını, kesinlikle yabancılar için yapmadıklarını" ifade etti.


Yemek faslından sonra, yanımızda getirdiğimiz hediyeleri, yaşlı üinli'ye takdim ediyoruz. Bizim deyimimizle, çam sakızı çoban armağanı türünden şeyler. Gözlerinin feri gitmiş olan ihtiyar, verdiğimiz hediyelere çok memnun oluyor. Bizde bunu fırsat bilip tekrar soruyoruz," piramide gidebilir miyiz?" diye. Ancak Uygurlu rehberimiz bize; "daha fazla ısrar etmememizi, yoksa, yaşlı üinli'nin ters tepki gösterebileceğini" söylüyor. Bizler, konuyu değiştirerek, farklı konulardan bahsediyoruz. Aradan yaklaşık bir saat kadar zaman geçti... Vaktimiz daralıyor. Uygurlu rehberimize," ne yapacağımızı?" soruyoruz. Uygurlu rehberimiz, "onun dilinden ben anlarım" diyor. "Bu nasıl olacak? şu yaşlı üinli'nin dilini, çözse de, emelimiz ulaşsak" diye söyleniyoruz. Uygurlu rehberimizin bir çok akrabasını, üinliler, zulümle öldürmüşler.Uygurlu rehberimiz, bu işi başarmamızı çok istiyor. üünkü biz başarılı olursak, O'da, üin'den kendi çapında intikam almış olacak.


Uygurlu rehberimiz, çantasından kağıda sarılı bir şey çıkarıp, yaşlı üinli'ye veriyor. Tütün mü, ot mu, o tür bir şey. Yaşlı üinli'nin gözlerinin içi gülüyor. Kalkıp bir çubuk alıyor ve rehberimizden aldığı o maddeyi tüttürmeye başlıyor. Yarım saat kadar; yaşlı üinli ile Uygurlu rehberimiz hararetli bir şeklide bir şeyler tartışıyorlar. Biz doğal olarak konuşmalarından hiçbir şey anlamıyoruz. Yaşlı üinli, bazen kızıyor, bazen gülüyor. Nihayet Uygurlu rehberimiz, bize beklediğimiz müjdeyi veriyor: "Kalkın gidiyoruz!" Hepimiz çok heyecanlıyız, kalbimiz duracak gibi. Hem sevinçliyiz, hem de endişeli. İçimizde bir tedirginlik de yok değil. üünkü bu yaşlı ihtiyara tam güvenemiyoruz. "Acaba bizi ihbar eder mi?" diye. O yakalatmasa bile, başka köylüler görüp de onlar ihbar eder mi? Rehberimize bu konuları soruyoruz Kendi aralarında konuştuktan sonra; yaşlı üinli; "fotoğraf makinesi ve kamera yanınıza almayın, eğer yakalanırsak, hafifletici sebep olur," diyor. Biz de,"tamam" diyoruz, ama fotoğraf makinesini yine de gizlice yanımıza alıyoruz. "Dijital fotoğraf makinemizi yanımıza almadan gitmenin bir anlamı yok" diye düşünüyoruz. İhtiyar üinli, eline bastona benzer bir çubuk alarak," kendisini takip etmemizi" istiyor. Bir elinde tüttürdüğü çubuk, bir elinde değnek, arkasında Uygurlu rehber ve arkasında biz yola koyulduk. Köyün dik yokuşundan aşağı doğru indik. İhtiyar, yaşına rağmen çok çevik hareket ediyor. Biraz yürüdükten sonra, köyün dışına çıktık. Heyecan ve endişe doluyuz. "Acaba gören oldu mu?" diye.


Yaşlı üinli, zaman zaman "durmamızı ve çömelmemiz" konusunda bizi ikaz ediyor. üaresiz dediğini yapıyoruz. Biraz daha gittikten sonra yaşlı üinli, içtiği tütünün etkisinden olacak, durmadan gülüyor. Bu durum, bizi rahatsız etmeye başladı. Yaşlı üinli'nin kafası yerinde değilse, oraya nasıl gidip döneceğiz? Uygurlu rehberimizde, o bölgeye daha önce hiç gitmemiş. "Yakalamamız halinde panik yapmamamızı, turist olarak geldiğimizi, yaşlı üinli'nin bizi gezdirirken, herhalde içtiği madden dolayı kafayı bulduğunu, onun peşine takılıp kaybolduğumuzu" anlatmamız konusunda bizi bilgilendiriyor.


Aklımıza üinlilerin kurnazlıkları geliyor ama bizim Uygurlu rehberimiz, onlardan daha kurnaz çıktı.


Yaşlı üinli; "önümüzde tepeyi aştıktan sonra piramidi göreceğimizi" söylüyor. ünümüzdeki tepe bir kaç km ama oldukça yokuş. Arazi gittikçe çoraklaşıyor. Nihayet tepeye çıktık. Karşımızda heyecan verici o manzara.... Buralara kadar gelme sebebimiz olan piramit, 3-4 km kadar ilerimizde. Etraf kayalık... Piramit de dev bir kayayı andırıyor. Rengi kıraç toprağın rengine benziyor. Yere uzanarak dürbünle piramide bakıyoruz. Yaşlı üinli'nin anlatmasına göre; üinliler, 20-30 yıl önce helikopterle piramitlerin üzerine toprak doldurmuşlar. Ve tohumlama yaparak bitki çıkmasını sağlamışlar. Fakat yıllar sonra, kasırga ve fırtınaların etkisiyle, bu piramidin üzerindeki bitki örtüsü ve toprak tamamen kalkmış. Neden bunlara beyaz piramit denmiş anlamış değiliz. üünkü renkleri hiç de beyaz değil.


Yaşı üinli, ayrıca "zaman zaman piramitlerin üzerinde büyük ışıklar gördüklerini" anlattı. Biz bu anlatılan olaya, temkinli yaklaşıyoruz. "Askeri bir faaliyet olabilir," diyoruz.


Yere uzamış manzarayı seyrederken, yaşlı üinli, bize mezarlığı işaret ediyor. Bu arada birimiz gizlice fotoğraf makinesini çıkarıp yüksekten, piramidin resmini çekiyor. üinli ihtiyar, mezarlığa gitmek istediğini söylüyor. Bizimde istediğimiz bu. Mezarlığa doğru yürüdük. Nihayet mezarlığa vardık. Burası kıraç ve çorak bir yer. Anıta benzer bir şey yok."Dedesini" sorduk, "buralarda bir yerde" diyor. ihtiyar üinli, mezarlıkta 20 dakika kadar oyalanıyor. Bu arada, ihtiyar üinli ile konuşan Uygurlu rehberimiz, bize müjdeyi veriyor: "Piramide gideceğiz."


Yaşlı üinli'yi, "nasıl ikna ettiğini?" soruyoruz. Rehberimiz, "bir hastamız olduğunu ve o şifalı bildikleri ottan (maddeden) almak istediğimizi" söylemiş. Bu bir bahane tabii ki. Maksadımız piramide girmek. Yaşlı ihtiyarın hiç itiraz etmemesine şaşırdık. Hava da kararmak üzere. Yürümeye devam ettik ve nihayet Piramit tam önümüzde....Etraf kıraç ve kayalıklı bir yer. Yaşlı üinli'nin daha önce bahsettiği, Piramidin yakınında, hayvanları otlattıkları otları da göremiyoruz.


İhtiyar gerçekten buraları çok iyi biliyor. Piramide yakın bir yerden doğal bir mağaranın içerisine girdik. Tek başımıza gelsek buraları asla bulamayız. Mağaranın içerisi karanlık olduğu için, sırt çantamızdan fener çıkardık, fenerin ışığında ilerlemeye başladık... Mağarada hafif su şırıltıları duyuyoruz. Mağaranın içerisindeki geçitten piramide doğru yürümeye başladık. İhtiyar üinli 600 metre kadar bir mesafeden bahsediyordu ama o kadar gitmedik. En fazla 40-50 metre kadar yol gittik. Bu durumda, "acaba yanlış yöne mi gidiyoruz" diye endişelendik. Uygurlu rehberimiz, "ihtiyara güvenmemizi" söyledi. Nihayet 3 kanallı bir girişe geldik. Dikey bir yerden, 7-8 metre kadar aşağı kaydık. Mağaralarda hiç yarasa göremedik. "Sürüngen hayvan olup olmadığını" sorduk. Yaşlı üinli,"bu mevsimde olmadığını" söylüyor. Geniş bir alana geldiğimizde yaşlı üinli, "Piramidin içinde olduğumuzu" söylüyor. İçersi aşırı soğuk, sanki klima çalışıyor gibi. Piramit tabii bir oluşumun üzerine yapılmış. Oldukça heyecanlıyız. Düz bir duvarın arkasından döndük ve işte o manzara.


Zifiri karanlık her yer. Fenerlerimizin aydınlığında baktığımızda, karşımızda düz bir duvarın yukarı doğru uzandığını görüyoruz. Hafif bir su sızıntısı var. Ya biriken yağmur sularından ya da içeri ile dışarının ısı farkından kaynaklanıyor. İçerisi küf kokuyor sanki. İlerlemeye başladık ama adım atarken tedirgin bir şekilde atıyoruz: "Bir çukur olur da düşeriz" diye. 


üinli ihtiyar, bir anda saygıyla eliyle işaret ederek feneri gösterdiği yöne tutmamızı söylüyor. Feneri, gösterdiği yöne tuttuğumuzda, buranın bir mezar odası olduğunu anlıyoruz. 2 metreye yakın boyu olan bir mumya var yerde. Heyecanımız iyice arttı. Mumyanın yanı başında bir kayada çeşitli işaretler ve yazılar görüyoruz. Ay yıldız, kurt başları, ve şok olduğumuz şeyi ışığı tuttuğumuzda görüyoruz.

Duvarda, 3 metreye yakın boyu olan, muhtemelen granit taştan yapılma bir kafa heykeli. Enteresan olan çift boynuzu veya antene benzer iki tane obje var baş kısmında. Kafasının ortasında yine ay ğyıldız simgesi göze çarpıyor. Yine yanında bir kadın ve kucağında çocuk heykeli. Heykelin baş kısmı kırılmış. Her şeyi incelemeye başlıyoruz. Oksijen almakta zorlanmıyoruz, sanki bir hava sirkülasyonu var. İhtiyar üinli, dizlerinin üzerine çöküp bir şeyler mırıldanıyor. Gördüğümüz mumya bir erkeğe ait. 30 sene kadar önce yüzü daha net seçiliyormuş hatta ayaklarında çizmeye benzer şeyler olduğunu söylüyor, yaşlı üinli.

Biz artık ihtiyar üinli'ye aldırış etmeden, gördüğümüz her şeyin fotoğrafını çekmeye başlıyoruz. İçerde yaklaşık 7-8 dakika kadar kaldık ki, ihtiyar üinli acele çıkmamız gerektiğini işaret ediyor. Biz biraz daha kalıp, etrafı iyice incelemek istiyoruz. Yaşlı üinli sertleşiyor, teklifimizi kabul etmiyor. Aşağı doğru merdiven ile inilen bir yer görüyoruz ve oraya inmek istiyoruz. Yaşlı üinli, "oraya inişin çok zor olduğunu, indikten sonra çıkışın ise daha da zor olduğunu, buradan acele çıkmamız gerektiğini" söylüyor. üinli'nin bu kadar telaşlı olmasından ve sinirlenmesinden dolayı aşağı inemedik. Ancak fenerle şöyle etrafı bir taradığımızda; duvarlarda yazılar ve şekiller ile üst üste dizilmiş ve birbirlerine yapışmış tabletleri gördük daha fazlasını seçemedik....


Geldiğimiz yerden piramidin dışına çıktık.


Hava iyice kararmıştı. üinli'nin eli ayağı dolaşmaya başladı. Piramitten uzaklaşıp, piramidi üstten gören kayanın oraya geldiğimizde, yaşlı üinli sızdı kaldı, uyumaya başladı. Uygurlu rehberimiz, "burada durup, yaşlı ihtiyarın ayılmasını beklememiz gerektiğini" söyledi. Bu durum bizim de işimize gelirdi, her ne kadar gece de olsa, çekim yapardık. Uygurlu rehberimiz bizi uyardı, "sakın çekim yapmayın, flaş kullanırsanız etraftan, gören olabilir" diye. 2-3 saat kadar beklememize rağmen yaşlı üinli uyanmadı, havada iyice soğumuştu. Ama anlaşılan üinli'nin uyanmasını bekleyecektik. Bu durumdan şikayetçi değildik. Burada sabahlayacak olursak, gündüz gözüyle rahatça çekim yapabilirdik. üok yorgun olmamıza rağmen, hiç uyuyamadık. Sabahın ilk ışıkları doğduğunda, piramidi daha net görebiliyorduk. Az dolaşarak, piramidin arka kısmı hariç her tarafını görme imkanı bulduk.


Etrafta hiç kimsenin olmaması bizi rahatlatmıştı.. Rehber ile içimizden biri aşağı indi ve birçok fotoğraf çekti. Aklımız piramidin içinde görmediğimiz o yerlerde kalmıştı ama çok da riske girmek istemiyorduk. Vakit öğlene yakın olmuştu ama bizim üinli hala uyuyordu. Rehberimiz de bu durumdan endişelenmeye başladı ve onu uyandırmaya çalıştı. Ve nihayet üinli yarım yamalak uyandı, köye doğru yürümeye başladık. Köye vardığımızda, ilk işimiz fotoğraf makinesindeki görüntüleri kontrol etmek oldu. Fotoğraf makinesinin hafıza kartını çıkararak dikkat çekmeyecek şekilde gizledik Eğer köyden bir ihbar olursa, çektiğimiz resimlerin başına bir şey gelsin istemiyorduk. 


O günü köyde geçirdik. Yorgunluktan hemen uyuduk. Ertesi gün erkenden uyandık. üğlene kadar yaşlı üinli'nin evinde misafirliğimiz devam etti. Bu arada üinli'ye yine sorular sormaya başladık.


Mezar odası ve piramitler hakkında şunları öğrendik:


Gördüğümüz mumyanın bazı parçalarını köylüler koparmış. Bu yüzden bozulmaya başlamış. Eskiden yüzü gözü daha netmiş. O kayada da kurt başları, ay yıldız ve o mumyanın sahibine ait bilgiler varmış. üzellikle çift boynuzlu ve çift antene benzer gibi başı olan granit taştaki o yüzü sorduk: Bizi oldukça heyecanlandıran şu cümleleri sarf etti:


O sizin atanız: OğUZ KAğAN'ın temsili suretidir.


Bunları duyunca : (Oğuz, üğüz, üküz: Güçlü, dev boynuzlu manasına gelmektedir. Arapça'da ise, Zülkarneyn; çift boynuzlu manasına gelmektedir. Oğuz Kağan; kendi döneminde, başına giydiği, boynuzları olan başlıkları ile ünlüdürğ) bu bilgiler aklımıza geliyor.


Bu bilgiler karşısında çok heyecanlandık. O inmediğimiz bölgede ise; " merdivenlerden aşağı inince, aşağıdaki yerde başka bir mumya olduğunu ve onun hiç bozulmadığını, ayrıca binlerce tabletler olduğunu, zamanla bu tabletlerin bir kısmının aşınarak birbirlerine yapıştığını ve bu piramidin, -muhtemelen- Oğuz Kağan'ın mezarı olduğunu" söyledi. "Daha bir çok mezar odaları olduğunu ve hepsinin kapalı olduğunu" söyledi. "üocukken birkaç tanesini gördüğünü, zamanla çöküntüler yüzünden kapandıklarını" anlattı.


Yine yaşlı üinli'nin dedeleri, taşlarda yazılan bir efsaneden söz ederlermiş. O efsanede;


"Türklerin, Güneşin batmasına yakın bir zamanda, orduları ile buralara tekrar geleceklerini, Türklerin Doğu'ya, Asya'ya ve Dünya'ya hakim olacakları" anlatırlarmış...


O gün köyden ayrıldık. Ancak oldukça heyecanlı ve endişeli günler geçirdik. Yaşadığımız korku, çektiğimiz görüntüleri yakalatma korkusuydu. Allah'a şükürler olsun ki, sağ salim görüntüleri bütün dünyanın istifadesine imkanına kavuştuk.


SONUü:


Yukarıda anlattıklarımız, ancak sizlerle paylaştığımız bölümlerdir. Bu kısa araştırmalarımız sonucunda, yetersiz olsa da, edindiğimiz bilgi, mezar odasındaki kayanın üzerindeki yazılardan bir bölümünün, 2023 yılına işaret etmesidir. Figürlerden çıkarılan sonuç ise, bir Türk hakimiyeti olasılığıdır. Yine kayalarda, Piri Reis'in haritasına benzer haritaların olması oldukça dikkat çekicidir. Kendi dönemlerinde, bilim ve teknikte çok ileri gitmiş bir medeniyetin izlerini görmek mümkündür. Mısır piramitleri, Firavun'un şeytani bir yapısı olarak bilinmektedir. Türk piramitleri ise, onlara karşı bir ilim yuvası mıdır? Bu konuları uzmanlar araştırmalıdır? Eğer 2023 yılında bir Türk hakimiyeti sırrına vakıf olunduysa, acaba 2012 Marduk hikayeleri, bu hakimiyeti engellemek için mi üretilmiştir? Yoksa bu konuda bir operasyon mu yapılacaktır? (Dünyayı kaosa sürükleyecek bir nükleer güç saldırısı yapıp, sonra da Marduk çarptı mı diyecekler?)


Yine edinilen bilgiler, üinlilerin piramitlerin bulunduğu alana radyasyon serpiştirdiği, (oraya kimse girmemesi için) söylenilmektedir.


Acaba oradaki granit taşta bulunan suret, gerçekten Oğuz Kağan'ın [Zülkarneyn'in (A.S)] betimlenmesi olabilir mi? Bu konuyu araştırmacıların dikkatlerine sunuyoruz.


Bu arada, unutulmamalıdır ki; Ay-Yıldız, Göktürk paralarında da mevcuttur.Bakınız aşağıda ki resim:


şimdi, aklımıza ister istemez şu bilgiler geliyor: Kuzey Müslümanlığığ İngiliz gizli servisinin belgelerinde geçen bir tabir bu. Güney Müslümanlığı nedir peki? Bundan, meşhur Ortadoğu ve civarındaki ülkeleri kapsayan bölge kastediliyor... Bu gizli servislerin, raporlarında sıkça dile getirdikleri endişe şu: Güney Müslümanlığını kontrol altına aldık, yani Ortadoğu ve Araplar ülkelerini. Asıl tehlike ise; Kuzey Müslümanlığı. Yani Türk Cumhuriyetleri. Bunlar yanlarına; Afganistan'ı Pakistan'ı ve Kafkas ülkelerini alırlarsa ve bütün bu ülkeler; TüRKYE'NİN önderliğinde birleşirlerse, çok büyük bir güçle, tekrar dünyaya hakim olabilirler.


Ne var bu bölgede? Enerji yataklarığ Aklınıza gelen bütün enerji kaynaklarının önemli miktardaki rezervleri ve aklınıza gelen bütün stratejik madenler. Peki, o zaman buraya hakim olan bu 'güçlü birlik,' dünyaya hakim olmaz mı? Acaba bu birlikteliğin sırları da bu piramitlerde mi gizli? Türkler, bu piramitlerdeki sırlara ulaşırlarsa, bu birlikteliğin hızlanması kaçınılmaz mı?


Bu manada, bunlar sadece akla gelen ilk sorularğ Asya Müslümanlığı; TüRKİYE'NİN liderliğinde birleşirse tüm dünya Müslümanlığını birleştirecek güce dönüşecektir. Acaba bu yüzden mi Türkiye'nin yüzü Ortadoğu'ya çevrilerek, meşgul edilmek istenmekte ve Ortadoğu'nun meseleleriyle oyalandırılmaktadır?


Papa'nın, 3. Bin yılı, Asya'nın Hıristiyanlaştırılması için hedef seçmesi sizce manidar değil mi? Hele yukarıda anlattığımız bilgilerden sonra, Papa'nın bu sözleri niçin söylediği yeterince açık değil mi? Vatikan'ın, Asya Müslümanlığını ve Türk Birliğini engellemek için Asya'yı hedef seçtiği aşikar değil miğ.?


Vatikan'da bir kardinalin dediği gibi; "Türkler dünyaya hakim olmaktansa, Marduk dünyaya çarpsın daha iyi" sözü ile ne anlatılmak isteniliyor? Acaba Vatikan, olası bir Türk hakimiyeti ile ilgili gerçekleri biliyor olabilir mi? Peki bu hakimiyeti engellemek için nükleer silah mı kullanılacak? Nükleer silah kullanılıp, kaos ortamı oluşturulduktan sonra, bütün suçu Marduk'a yükleyip, dünya sisteminin gidişatı mı değiştirilecek? Ya da, bu büyük birliği engellemek için Asya'da bir savaş mı planlanacakğ ?


Bütün bu hayati bilgilerden sonra söyleyeceklerimiz şudur: Geçici bir süre için, üin sınırları içersinde bulunan, "Türk milletinin atalarına ait bu mezarları" incelemek için yetkililer gerekli girişimleri yapmalı ve bizim için çok önemli bu eserlere, yazıtlara ve yapılara sahip çıkmalıdır. Buralarda ikili anlaşmalarla Türk askerleri nöbet tutmalı, bütün bu topraklar, mezarlar ve yapılar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti envanterine devredilmelidir.


Her Türk'ün artık üin'deki piramitlere girmesi için can atması gerekiyor. üin hükümetinden, piramitleri Türk araştırmacılara açmalarını talep etmek hepimizin ortak görevidir.


Bu anlattıklarımızda, olağan üstü bilgiler olduğu açıktır. Bunları araştırmak ve dünya kamuoyunu aydınlatmak araştırmacıların işidir. üin Devleti artık bunları gizleyemez. Tekrar ifade edelim ki, bu konu, bir an evvel yetkililer tarafından gündeme getirilmeli ve buraların araştırmacılara açılması talep edilmelidirğ


Güçlü bir Türk Ordusu, güçlü bir Türk dünyası demektir. Güçlü bir Türk Dünyası, huzurlu bir İslam coğrafyası demektir. Huzurlu bir İslam Coğrafyası ise, huzurlu bir dünya demektir...


------


*Bu bölüm, çıkacak olan 'ASA ' isimli kitabımızdan bir bölümdür.


NOT: Sayın Namık Kemal Zeybek'e, Radikal Gazetesi'ndeki; "Türk Tarihine Ait Yeni Sırlar" yazısından dolayı teşekkür ederiz. Ayrıca Netpano'da bulunmaktan ve Netpano'nun hizmetlerinden memnun olduğumu da ifade etmeliyim...


Saygılarımla....


Oktan Keleş/NETPANO

----------

